# Who brought a car over here? (jebel ali/ dxb)



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,


Did any1 bring your car over here? I read some threads that it might not be a good idea to bring it over others saying there are tons of car with US specs, but I really want to know who actually brought it and went through customs... I would like to change some ideas...

Any comments on that is really appreciated.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Why?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Why?


I plan to bring one and would like to understand the process with customs


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The process with customs isn't difficult, there's loads here. My question is WHY would you want to bring a vehicle here?

(Oh and forget the old Air con ain't up to it etc. The only thing that gcc spec cars have extra from north american is???? Arabic on the wing mirrors and kph not mph.)


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> The process with customs isn't difficult, there's loads here. My question is WHY would you want to bring a vehicle here?
> 
> (Oh and forget the old Air con ain't up to it etc. The only thing that gcc spec cars have extra from north american is???? Arabic on the wing mirrors and kph not mph.)


Went to the dealer tonight and I confirmed that prices are way up here for my model at least. I dont have a corolla, but a corolla goes for 16k in Canada and here close to 22K ?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Went to the dealer tonight and I confirmed that prices are way up here for my model at least. I dont have a corolla, but a corolla goes for 16k in Canada and here close to 22K ?


If you add the cost of shipping the car over, import duties, testing, registration, insurance + red tape, does that bring the cost more on par with UAE prices? You need to take into all these things into consideration as opposed to just the cost of the car as it could inevitably even out the cost.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I think I will have to change the post. I am asking if someone has experience with customs and can explain me the process. Nothing else.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> The process with customs isn't difficult, there's loads here. My question is WHY would you want to bring a vehicle here?
> 
> (Oh and forget the old Air con ain't up to it etc. The only thing that gcc spec cars have extra from north american is???? Arabic on the wing mirrors and kph not mph.)


I would be bringing a Canadian specs car which is generally equal or superior to US specs... Some makers usually comply with the most strict regulation and make the car for both countries. I saw cars in Canada carrying both Km and miles


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I think I will have to change the post. I am asking if someone has experience with customs and can explain me the process. Nothing else.


No need to be sarcastic when people are only trying to understanding the reason behind your decision!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> No need to be sarcastic when people are only trying to understanding the reason behind your decision!


not being sarcastic!!! Read my first post it is very clear the help that I am asking but some of us insist to talk about things I said in my first post I already know.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> not being sarcastic!!! Read my first post it is very clear the help that I am asking but some of us insist to talk about things I said in my first post I already know.


Maybe you should check the governments site....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> not being sarcastic!!! Read my first post it is very clear the help that I am asking but some of us insist to talk about things I said in my first post I already know.


My two pence is that if your post comes across as sarcastic (which is how it looks from where I am standing), you won't get much of a response. You will get different answers to any query you ask. You don't need to neither say thank you (few people do anyway!) nor accept the opinion of the posters and sometimes a poster might highlight something you didn't think about, which could affect any decision that you were likely to make. If you feel that you disagree with something, you can just ignore the post or have a sensible debate about why you disagree.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Maybe you should check the governments site....


Yes I did and I noticed that for Abu Dhabi and Dubai it's a little bit different when it comes to go for registration


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Yes I did and I noticed that for Abu Dhabi and Dubai it's a little bit different when it comes to go for registration


As long as the car is landed here you can get it registered in any emirate you want (providing the person who registers it has a residency in that emirate). On the other hand, land it in Abu Dhabi (for example) and "export" it to any emirate again.

It's not rocket science!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> As long as the car is landed here you can get it registered in any emirate you want (providing the person who registers it has a residency in that emirate). On the other hand, land it in Abu Dhabi (for example) and "export" it to any emirate again.
> 
> It's not rocket science!


Well That sucks.......my residency visa is in Abu Dhabi and I will be moving to Dubai. When it comes to driver license, I talked to the Traffic department and they confirmed for example that I do not need to transfer anymore my driver license to Dubai if I move there... this rule has fallen.

So in regards to cars, in my case, I have to register in Abu Dhabi and then "re-export" to Dubai ? LOL


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Well That sucks.......my residency visa is in Abu Dhabi and I will be moving to Dubai. When it comes to driver license, I talked to the Traffic department and they confirmed for example that I do not need to transfer anymore my driver license to Dubai if I move there... this rule has fallen.
> 
> So in regards to cars, in my case, I have to register in Abu Dhabi and then "re-export" to Dubai ? LOL


Your driving license and your residency is totally different.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Your driving license and your residency is totally different.


I dont think I understand your comment. Driver's license is working like federal. Does not matter where you get it, if you move within the emirates you dont need to transfer.

If you have a residency visa in Abu dhabi and move to Dubai. Your residency visa is still abu dhabi on the passport. If you bring a car to UAE where do I have to register it ?


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Once a car lands in UAE it is free to be registered anywhere once it is registred and needs to be reregistered in any other emirate it needs to be exported. You can now register the car in Dubai with a Abu Dhabi License provided you can prove that you are staying in Dubai i.e residency contract etc etc.

But overall I don't see the logic of bringing over a car ? If its new then you don't have a warranty that will cover it in UAE and if its old well there are plenty of cheap 2nd hand cars here.

If its is something rare or even a model that does not exist parts are going to be a PITA and most of them will have to be shipped in or sourced from the local scrappies. Plus also remember you pay 4% tax on the value of the car plus the shipping which makes it very unattractive to bring it here.

What car is it BTW ?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I dont think I understand your comment. Driver's license is working like federal. Does not matter where you get it, if you move within the emirates you dont need to transfer.
> 
> If you have a residency visa in Abu dhabi and move to Dubai. Your residency visa is still abu dhabi on the passport. If you bring a car to UAE where do I have to register it ?


Abu Dhabi, cos that's who issued you your residency.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

desertdude said:


> Once a car lands in UAE it is free to be registered anywhere once it is registred and needs to be reregistered in any other emirate it needs to be exported. You can now register the car in Dubai with a Abu Dhabi License provided you can prove that you are staying in Dubai i.e residency contract etc etc.
> 
> But overall I don't see the logic of bringing over a car ? If its new then you don't have a warranty that will cover it in UAE and if its old well there are plenty of cheap 2nd hand cars here.
> 
> ...


 I am aware of the costs including duties and shipping costs. The benefits of bringing outweighs the money I would lose guaranteed under the Canadian Market. And now knowing that the model is more expensive here what's the point in selling in Canada getting a huge loss and buy the same for more? 

As to parts, my model parts are interchangeable with different models...something Japanese car makers are good at.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Abu Dhabi, cos that's who issued you your residency.


Thanks it is either that or what Desert dude said I would have to prove in Dubai that I am actually living in Dubai with a proof ? Or no ..it has to be Abu Dhabi either way.

I think that's the piece that is missing clarification


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Thanks it is either that or what Desert dude said I would have to prove in Dubai that I am actually living in Dubai with a proof ? Or no ..it has to be Abu Dhabi either way.
> 
> I think that's the piece that is missing clarification


Dubai is much more lenient nowadays with a Abu Dhabi residency you can register in Dubai with proof od stay. But vice versa it doesn't work. Anyways it really does not matter where tou register Dubai or Abu dhabi and really shouldn't be a issue.

Again curious what car is it ?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Its a Toyota Corolla. He has mentioned it in one of his previous posts


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Its a Toyota Corolla. He has mentioned it in one of his previous posts


It is not a toyota corolla. I wrote: I dont own a corolla...back on the other post


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

LOL ! Now something is really weird here. Cannuck wont say what car he has ! Its alright bro, even it is a corrolla we won't judge. Promis 

Just asking so I can give a proper assesment as to wheter that jalopy of your is worth the trouble of bringing it here. 

For example if it is a corrolla or even a Camry, you be nuts to bring it here. Those things are dime a dozen here literaly and totaly not worth the hassle.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

If its a Corolla ... you might not judge, but some people would ... LOL

a Mazda 3?


----------



## j2182 (Dec 9, 2010)

what do you think about shipping costs???


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

j2182 said:


> what do you think about shipping costs???


Depends where you are shipping from, the shipment method (container or RORO Roll on- Roll off), + insurance (you want to recoup losses if the car is damaged) ..... Some insurances companies wont cover RORO 

Google the items and you will see what's all about.

I found an excellent company in Canada that sorted out the shipping costs and logistics for an unbeatable price within Canada 

If you are shipping from US it is even cheaper. I could not ship from US because by law I needed a bond.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

desertdude said:


> LOL ! Now something is really weird here. Cannuck wont say what car he has ! Its alright bro, even it is a corrolla we won't judge. Promis
> 
> Just asking so I can give a proper assesment as to wheter that jalopy of your is worth the trouble of bringing it here.
> 
> For example if it is a corrolla or even a Camry, you be nuts to bring it here. Those things are dime a dozen here literaly and totaly not worth the hassle.


I am not saying because it is not relevant for the topic. Remember Curiosity killed the cat 

You all will know my car when I drive it and meet you.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's either a Corolla or a Yaris


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok who's putting down bets as to what jalopy it is !

A man cars is his pride and thats the easiet info one can get out of a man, so I'm beting is some hunk a junk jalopy 

a)ok how many for corolla, camary, yaris, daewoo matiz or similar tin can !

b)And how many for, a decent mid size sedan like a BMW, Audi etc etc

c)And how many for something cool or exoctic.

I'm betting A


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

:focus:


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

That is the topic, until ol cannuck reveals his ride it is impossible to say if it was worth the effort or not.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

desertdude said:


> That is the topic, until ol cannuck reveals his ride it is impossible to say if it was worth the effort or not.


:focus:


----------



## aasim859 (Dec 10, 2010)

maybe its a Camry or Solara or whatever it is called


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ugh! If it's a Camry then forget it, it's not worth it no matter how cheap you got it for! Camrys suck!

Now why won't you tell us what your car is? I guess it must be something like a Ford Pinto!


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Totaly agree, Camrys suck..BIG TIME


----------



## aasim859 (Dec 10, 2010)

if its a mustang or sumthing, or even a gtr.. its worth all the hassle


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

All general chit chats should take place in the lounge. Back to topic else the thread will be closed.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Not really. I sold an American spec 08 Mustang with just 20k on the clock for 42k. The car was spotless and as if it just had rolled of the assembly line. Maybe a if it is just a few months old.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> All general chit chats should take place in the lounge. Back to topic else the thread will be closed.


Or you could simply move it to the lounge.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

desertdude said:


> Or you could simply move it to the lounge.


There is no need to move the thread to the lounge as the original question was very much relevant to Dubai. The ensuing speculations about the poster's car however do belong in the lounge.


----------

